# Rather femnine-looking trapout on tree



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

For some reason I knew what you meant when you titled the thread. :lpf:


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Tim KS said:


> For some reason I knew what you meant when you titled the thread. :lpf:


But I'm staying within the rules.


----------



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Good video looking forward to the follow up


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Jtcmedic said:


> Good video looking forward to the follow up


 Thanks! 

I'll be out there tomorrow, but I'm not sure if there'll be any footage worthy of an update. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice looking trapout going there pat !!! Looks like one I need to do , it's in a gas tank of an old truck. Using the old fill hole as their entrance. Mabye I could do mine like this ??? Thanks, pat, great video !!!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Richinbama said:


> Nice looking trapout going there pat !!! Looks like one I need to do , it's in a gas tank of an old truck. Using the old fill hole as their entrance. Mabye I could do mine like this ??? Thanks, pat, great video !!!


Are you able to remove the tank, seal it and take it home? Or is it already on your premises? 

By the way, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Pat I could remove the tank. Bad thing is, it's in a snake pit . Overgrown, and not on my property. I had swarm trap out for 3 ton4 weeks, didn't get a bee near the box. I think they swarmed once, as the traffic at entrance is down, but very active. Any advice?


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Actually I'd love to get the tank out, then cut it open for brood and queen. Just mighty rough area. Truck sitting there over 10 years. It has a tree growing through the cab area too.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

If that tank is in a snake pit, then I'm not sure how to handle it!.... LOL!

But yes, if you can't cut that tank out and then take it home sealed up and do the removal at your place, I would try to set up a trap out mechanism on it, slap a hive there, and get the heck out! LOL.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

*UPDATE ON TRAP-OUT !!!!*


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

excellent vid as usual. Thanks, Pat


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Fivej said:


> excellent vid as usual. Thanks, Pat


 Thanks so much for the positive comment! I'm not saying I don't welcome negative comments, but I just don't feel like dealing with them right now, LOL.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I would have set the box at the level of the screen funnel and had the funnel enter the back of the box.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I am with you odfrank. Make them use the box to get to the outside. They will take to it quicker, and will not be as agitated.

cchoganjr


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I am with you odfrank. Make them use the box to get to the outside. They will take to it quicker, and will not be as agitated.
> cchoganjr


Sorry, I should have given you credit for that method. This technique invented by Cleo Hogan, inventer of the Hogan Bee Trap.

https://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/tech-tools/hogans-bee-trap/


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Are y'all saying my method isn't working?

( with all due respect to both of you)


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Nobody said it wasn't working. We just suggested what might be a better way. I made suggestions years back when you were convinced topbar hives were the way to go and now you are trapping into modern hives. Maybe listening to old farts has some benefits.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

odfrank said:


> Sorry, I should have given you credit for that method. This technique invented by Cleo Hogan, inventer of the Hogan Bee Trap.
> 
> https://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/tech-tools/hogans-bee-trap/


Thanks odfrank, but, you have forgotten far more about beekeeping, than I will ever know. I don't need credit for anyone using what little knowledge I have contributed to beekeeping, but thanks anyway.

PatBeek..... No, I did not say your method is not working, just agreed with odfrank how it might work better. I always say, "If it is working, don't change anything, if it can be improved, at least consider it."

Bye the way... Looks good.

cchoganjr


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I thought everyone used the Hogan method. I’ve never heard of anyone not having the cone enter the rear of the trap.:scratch:


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

The only problem I ever have is bees finding alternate ways back in that are unrelated to the trap cone or the hive. I'd rather not spend the extra time trying to mount the hive to where the trap cone goes into a certain hole at a certain angle, Etc and so forth. It's hard enough sometimes just to mount the hive anywhere in relation to the cone.


----------

